

US equity markets now use base 95 arithmetic for the 86.4B ms in a day - ca98am79
https://www.ctaplan.com/cta/document/6117

======
fsk
They can't use binary because some poorly written legacy software will get
stuck on the zeroes (nulls), EOF characters, and 128-255 characters.

